# First grow room ... long veg period ..



## nicksavvis22 (Jun 26, 2020)

hi all ... in the middle of my first grow ...strain is bubba kush 2.0 heavy indica .. I've been vegging for 2 months ...did some topping ... my concern is that my tallest plant at this point is only 15 inches .. have been debating on flipping to bloom but was hoping they would get a bit bigger ... any thoughts and tips are greatly appreciated! Pics are attached


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 26, 2020)

Bubba kush takes 65-70 days to flower, in 12/12.

8 weeks to veg?  They are undersized for 8 weeks of 18/6 light.........but at least no deficiencies that can be seen......Bubba Kush is likely to be 30 to 36 inches tall or so, at harvest....Its a short wide strain that can be topped a few times,  making it grow like a hedge.


----------



## nicksavvis22 (Jun 26, 2020)

Buzzy said:


> Bubba kush takes 65-70 days to flower, in 12/12.
> 
> 8 weeks to veg?  They are undersized for 8 weeks of 18/6 light.........but at least no deficiencies that can be seen......Bubba Kush is likely to be 30 to 36 inches tall or so, at harvest....Its a short wide strain that can be topped a few times,  making it grow like a hedge.


The source of my clones was a newbie as well and they had some stress early on which I'm thinking may have stented the growth ... but was thinking they would be bigger after 8 weeks thats for sure ...


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 26, 2020)

These 4 female ladies are 26 days above ground, from seed.  They suffered through our male cat chewing some leaves (toothmarks on a few leaves and holes).  I carefully nurtured them back to a normal state of health with careful nutes and good soil.





3 gallon fabric smart pots,  Happy Frog with extra wormcastings and perlite.  Root excelurator Gold as a seedling (once)........RECHARGE once, and Fox Farm GROW BIG once a week, straight 6.5 Ph'd water also once a week.  

680 watts,   480 watt of Quantum board 3500k,  200 watts Timber COBS.......


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 27, 2020)

@nicksavvis22  Stress may very well be a big part of your problem. What can you tell us about your light, lighting schedule, soil, watering schedule, nutrients used, pH, etc.? Knowing these things makes it much easier to try to help.


----------



## nicksavvis22 (Jun 27, 2020)

Misanthropy Gardens said:


> @nicksavvis22  Stress may very well be a big part of your problem. What can you tell us about your light, lighting schedule, soil, watering schedule, nutrients used, pH, etc.? Knowing these things makes it much easier to try to help.


I'm running a 2000 watt cobb led that pulls 408 w from the wall ... lighting has been 18 6 ... ive been following the nutes recommended roughly with just a little less than stated ... i use the truncheon to make sure the ppm isn't too high ...right now they are getting around 1200 ppm ... no chem burn ... they get fed just over a litre daily ... and my ph is generally kept around 5.8 to 6 ...thanks for the help !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 27, 2020)

I know my plants grow slowly(mostly my new clones) if I do not give them a proper wet/dry cycle. If you are watering every day, your roots may be getting too little oxygen. The plants will stretch when you flip them to 12/12. How much depends a lot on the strain. I have had some double in height and some folks say they have had some triple in height. A higher color temperature(bluer) can make plants stockier(10000 Kelvin t5 tubes used to make my plants short and squat). In soil from what I have read you want your pH 6.2-6.5. I grow using organic nutes and generally don’t have to check pH but if your nutes are chemical based, you are probably a bit too acidic.


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens (Jun 28, 2020)

nicksavvis22 said:


> I'm running a 2000 watt cobb led that pulls 408 w from the wall ... lighting has been 18 6 ... ive been following the nutes recommended roughly with just a little less than stated ... i use the truncheon to make sure the ppm isn't too high ...right now they are getting around 1200 ppm ... no chem burn ... they get fed just over a litre daily ... and my ph is generally kept around 5.8 to 6 ...thanks for the help !


@oldfogey8 is dead on about the water. You should always be judging time to water by pot weight, you want your pot to be light before you give them more. Most strains of cannabis like wet and dry cycles. You can get a good visual clue, when the lower leaves start to droop it's getting about time. 
Young plants don't need nearly as much light as they do as they get older, so if you had that 2000w light on them to soon or too close you may have stunted them that way.
18-6 is good for vegetative growth, although, cannabis is of a plant type, (the name escapes me at the moment), that doesn't need any dark time during veg, you can get continuous growth by giving them 24 hours of light. I stuck with 18-6 for years, now I do 24-0 for veg.
Your pH is a bit too acidic, ideal pH in soil is 6.5 to allow for best uptake of nutrients. I'll attach a chart I found a few years back. 6.5 is working great for me. Have a peak at the grow thread I started here.





						Misanthropy Gardens
					

Thought I'd start out with some bud porn. This is current stuff in flower, about to harvest in the next few days. All Jamaican Pineapple Glue from Mr. M Genetics.




					www.marijuanapassion.com
				




Best of luck!


----------

